
Slack is down - peterlk
https://status.slack.com/2017-10/8b0d4d44ea53726f
======
seattle_spring
I had to take off my headphones to talk to my co-workers. It's basically chaos
in here.

~~~
lewi
Well when you work remote, it can be kind of disruptive.

~~~
DrJokepu
I mean, there is always email.

------
yellowapple
Existing topic w/ discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15597387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15597387)

------
boltzmannbrain
1\. Have issues w/ Slack

2\. Check HN to see if Slack is down, find this post

3\. Attempt to slack this post to team

4\. Facepalm

5\. Remove headphones and shout "Slack is down!"

~~~
nissehulth
I know, I had to fallback to Facebook for the link post!

------
codemac
Quick, who can switch to matrix.org before it comes back up?

------
uncoder0
Yep, It's been down since 5:58 PDT according to their status page and Tweets.
Status page was throwing 500's in the first 10 minutes of outage but seems to
have recovered.

~~~
dchuk
Maybe my brain is dead, but how can it be 5:58 PDT anywhere right now? I'm in
San Diego and it's 4:22...

------
LambdaComplex
Everyone is free to host their own IRC server using one of countless IRCds and
connecting using one of countless clients And since it's an open protocol,
you're free to write your own.

This is what happens when you decide to go with a closed, proprietary
alternative.

------
nickw444
Even their status page is occasionally coughing up 500's...

------
jtchang
It's funny to imagine how Slack employees communicate when slack itself is
down! Hopefully they have an internal instance separate from the public facing
one.

~~~
lkrubner
They all use ICQ. Deep down in their hearts, they know it is best.

------
msie
I wanted to post a humourous image of the comments here...on Slack. So instead
I went to each of my coworkers announcing that I have a humourous image...

------
avs733
that explains a lot...

However, It doesn't explain my attempt to send a slack message asking if slack
was down though. I guess I need to take the blame for that one.

